

Ask HN: Connect Laptop to TV without HDMI - naveensky

Hi,<p>I am looking to use my Samsung Smart LED TV as an extended display for my laptop but wirelessly.<p>I am surprised that there is no option available to me except connecting via HDMI wire or purchase a WIDI device (which will only allow streaming videos). I also read a lot at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dlna.org&#x2F; but it seems there is no option available.<p>Does any of you have any experience building a Raspberry PI based device which can help me extend my screen via wifi. If you can guide me to correct 
resources, I would love to work on this<p>Naveen
======
ippisl
There's splashtop 2 , which lets you remote desktop your pc to an android
tablet , and will work for games if your pc is strong enough. As far as i can
tell(from some google research) it's the best one for games in the market.

If your TV can run android apps, you might be set. If not, there are plenty of
set top boxes or hdmi plugs that run android. But choose one that would be
fast enough.

Regarding doing it alone: as far as i can tell, efficenly compressing the
video on a pc with low latency and decoding it on the other side is a hard
problem, not a side project.

And if you try,i think it would be wise to use something stronger than
raspberry pi ,as least for starters.

------
a3n
You could turn the problem around somewhat. Have a small but powerful enough
computer on your LAN that's connected via HDMI to your TV. Now log in from
your laptop over your LAN to the small PC and have the TV be (one of) the
small PC's display device.

X.

------
jacksondeane
The upcoming OS X Mavericks release will support external displays over
AirPlay and AppleTV.

[http://www.apple.com/osx/preview/#multiple-
displays](http://www.apple.com/osx/preview/#multiple-displays)

~~~
naveensky
again, this si restrictive to Apple eco-system. Apple TV + Mac based machine.

Any idea about alternate technologies?

